# The start of something amazing



## Sneaky Hobo (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, been working on (mainly) a music blog for about a month or so now, decided you guys might like it. I've got Stoner/Doom stuff, Thrashy stuff, Mellow stuff, Sludge, and the occasional off-beat post. Accepting requests! Make sure you drop by and leave a comment!

View attachment 17139


Ridiculously Awesome Shit
​


----------

